# Paws Memorial Thread



## Carnival (9/7/18)

I couldn't find a thread like this, so I thought I'd start one. This is for remembering our past furbabies, those who still live on in our hearts.

Here is my baby, who I lost many years ago now. She helped me through some rough patches growing up, and I still miss her to this day. Whenever I was sad, she'd sit next to me quietly and just her presence always meant the world to me. She was an amazing friend and very intuitive. Her name was Emma.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (9/7/18)

Carnival said:


> I couldn't find a thread like this, so I thought I'd start one. This is for remembering our past furbabies, those who still live on in our hearts.
> 
> Here is my baby, who I lost many years ago now. She helped me through some rough patches growing up, and I still miss her to this day. Whenever I was sad, she'd sit next to me quietly and just her presence always meant the world to me. She was an amazing friend and very intuitive. Her name was Emma.
> 
> View attachment 138151


Will try hunt down a pic of my woofer. Growing up we always had at least four dogs at any given stage, but my family was so upset when she passed (was poisoned) that we never got another dog again, and that was about 15 years ago.


----------



## Carnival (9/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Will try hunt down a pic of my woofer. Growing up we always had at least four dogs at any given stage, but my family was so upset when she passed (was poisoned) that we never got another dog again, and that was about 15 years ago.



Oh wow Stosta, I'm so sorry to hear that your baby was poisoned.  That is heart breaking. Please do share a pic of her, if you can find one!


----------



## Christos (9/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Will try hunt down a pic of my woofer. Growing up we always had at least four dogs at any given stage, but my family was so upset when she passed (was poisoned) that we never got another dog again, and that was about 15 years ago.


Being from Durban I would have expected you to use a more appropriate term than woofer. 


You fail this time @Stosta.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

Christos said:


> Being from Durban I would have expected you to use a more appropriate term than woofer.
> View attachment 138183
> 
> You fail this time @Stosta.


Hahaha!

I have those lying in my storeroom graveyard too!


----------



## zadiac (10/7/18)

Christos said:


> Being from Durban I would have expected you to use a more appropriate term than woofer.
> View attachment 138183
> 
> You fail this time @Stosta.



Dude, your avatar is gross


----------



## Christos (10/7/18)

zadiac said:


> Dude, your avatar is gross


You can take up any complaints with @Stosta . It was his idea and recommendation!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/7/18)

Christos said:


> You can take up any complaints with @Stosta . It was his idea and recommendation!



Thanks. That explains it all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (28/9/18)

Mac - April 2008 to 28 September 2018







...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/9/18)

I am so sorry for your loss @Raindance always tuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/9/18)

Sorry for the loss of your furry companion @Raindance . Never nice to have to say goodbye.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

Sorry for your loss @Raindance looks like he was a wonderful companion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (28/9/18)

Too many to post - my soul died a little bit with each one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## supermoto (29/9/18)

Nushka the Siberian Husky passed 21/12/2016 aged 8 
She had some kind of seizure and was gone within a minute


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/18)

When my beloved cat ,MISCHIEF, passed away I was totally devastated and cried my heart out , I stumbled acros this
and it helped a little ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

